# (~UpLiFtIfY~)



## DevinGirl (May 9, 2007)

I tried to wear some light-hearted whimsical colors today. I feel the complete opposite & I REFUSED to pick up a dark shadow. Sounds silly, but I’m calling it 'cosmetherapy', lol. If my eyes are happy – I’ll be happy! Yes, I had another bad night. So, when I felt cruddy this morning, I wasn’t surprised. I’m just trying to do what I can to UpLiFtIfY myself! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			











face
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



MAC SSF in NC42 mixed with Clarins True Comfort Found. in Praline
MAC Sheertones Blush in Blunt & CoyGirl
Physician’s Formula Shimmer Strips in Vegas Strip







Eyes
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



UDPP
MAC Mixing Medium
MAC Pigments: Frozen White, Pink Pearl, Violet, Grape, Coco, Kelly Green, & Chartreuse
L’Oreal HIP Duo in Showy (I used the Parrot-like color)
MAC Black Track Fluidline
Rimmel Eyeliner Pencil in Black Magic
Rimmel Eyebrow Pencil in Dark Brown
Max Factor Lash Perfection Mascara in Rich Black







Lips
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



L’Oreal Glamshine in Jubilee

I know it's not my best look, but I've been so down since last night I had to try & look happy! Hopefully I don't look like fairy clown, lol.​


----------



## User49 (May 9, 2007)

*Nice! Me too. Mine turned out kinda gypsy like tho!  I like the liner 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


----------



## Shimmer (May 9, 2007)

I like this! You're so pretty!


----------



## MACisME (May 9, 2007)

nothing looks bad on you! seriously.


----------



## Janice (May 9, 2007)

OMG, Love it!!


----------



## mzreyes (May 9, 2007)

the liner really pops! love it


----------



## makeup_newbie (May 9, 2007)

W
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 W! You look great.

:ilike:


----------



## Hilly (May 9, 2007)

Hot!!!


----------



## glittergoddess27 (May 9, 2007)

Very uplifted looking,... and I have to agree,.. I doubt anything looks bad on you!


----------



## MsCuppyCakes (May 9, 2007)




----------



## ARmakeupjunkie (May 9, 2007)

I love the pink, purple, and green.


----------



## little teaser (May 9, 2007)

very pretty!


----------



## zaralovesmac (May 9, 2007)

Pretty..you really know how to work those bright colours!


----------



## Krasevayadancer (May 9, 2007)

I love the colors, so pretty. Seriously though, i know i say this a lot but you look awesome in everything :-D


----------



## mystikgarden (May 9, 2007)

Beautiful as always! You are so pretty!


----------



## makeupgal (May 9, 2007)

Ditto on the nothing looks bad on you.  This liner is beautiful like you!!!


----------



## sassygirl224 (May 9, 2007)

oooo, i love the color c ombo!!!! its very uplifting and fun, and i agree with everyone else.  you look good in every color


----------



## chrisantiss (May 9, 2007)

very pretty


----------



## AudreyNicole (May 9, 2007)

You are so cute! Love the lips and the liner.  Hope you are feeling better


----------



## zerin (May 9, 2007)

Stunnnnin!!!


----------



## hotpink1326 (May 9, 2007)

You look so cute today Dev! Hope your feelin a bit better as the days going on!!! I really love the green line, it does make your eyes look Happy


----------



## franimal (May 9, 2007)

you look so cute and pretty!  those really are uplifting colors!


----------



## Simi (May 10, 2007)

So Pretty.


----------



## sallytheragdol (May 10, 2007)

looks gorgeous


----------



## Jayne (May 10, 2007)

wow you look great !! 

the liner is gorgeous !


----------



## breathless (May 10, 2007)

wow. i hope everything is okay with you! 
anyways, i really love this eye look. its actually being placed into my inspiration folder.


----------



## stefania905 (May 10, 2007)

friggin LOVELY eyeliner!!


----------



## MACATTAK (May 10, 2007)

Very, very pretty!


----------



## coachkitten (May 10, 2007)

I really enjoy your FOTDs!  That looks gorgeous!


----------



## yummy411 (May 14, 2007)

i love this! the green liner is hawt!


----------



## DOLLface (May 14, 2007)

Amazing! I love the green liner.


----------



## urbanlilyfairy (May 14, 2007)

Loving the eyeliner ..it rocks ! =)


----------



## Bybs (May 22, 2007)

You always look fantastic.


----------



## LindseySullivan (May 25, 2007)

ha ha - I do this when I have a bad day too!


----------



## xxyrbestbetxx (May 25, 2007)

that's a gorgeous combo!!!


----------



## entipy (May 25, 2007)

You are SO awesome! This was posted on my birthday.


----------



## ductapemyheartt (May 26, 2007)

this is awesome!


----------



## chrisantiss (May 26, 2007)

beautiful look


----------



## xvanityxwhorex (May 27, 2007)

<3 it, you have gorgeous eyes


----------



## entipy (Jul 28, 2007)

When I first came to Specktra, I started bookmarking FOTDs I really liked. This is one I bookmarked, so I was looking through today, and I realized this was on my birthday, too! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Devin - You're awesome. I hope you start posting FOTDs again soon.


----------



## aeryss (Jul 28, 2007)

woaaaaaaaaaah thats great. a very light combo, like you go out for a little walk on a sunny day.


----------



## verdge (Jul 28, 2007)

where you've been? I always look for your FOTD.. wellp, as always, very pretty!!!


----------



## Dizzyray822 (Jul 28, 2007)

You look beautiful.  I love the green.


----------



## OliviaChristine (Jul 28, 2007)

Absolutely fabulous! I love these colors together, especially the liner. Awesome!


----------



## makeba (Jul 29, 2007)

you remind me of how much fun it is being a girl!!!!


----------



## Kelaia (Jul 29, 2007)

You are so cute, and this looks amazing. I hope you are feeling better


----------



## frocher (Jul 29, 2007)

Love it, it makes your eyes pop.


----------



## ashley_v85 (Jul 29, 2007)

That is so pretty! I love the colors.


----------



## dmenchi (Jul 30, 2007)

wow,kelly green looks sooo gorgeous on your comlexion and brown eyes!!


----------



## blindpassion (Jul 30, 2007)

Looks great on you! love the colors =)


----------



## snowkei (Jul 30, 2007)

love the liner


----------



## MarieLisa_Smile (Jul 31, 2007)

prettttttty!


----------



## ductapemyheartt (Jul 31, 2007)

so pretty! i love the green.


----------

